# when do i spay my puppy?



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello- I've learned so much here. Thanks for all the info. Chloe is now 5 months old. When do I spay her? And what is the recovery like? I want to plan to take a day or two off, any advice would be great. I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

It all depends on personal opinions tbh, some spay at 6 months before the first season, some spay 3 months after the first season, your vet may advise you which way to do it, there are positives and negatives for both options, some spay early to minimise the risk of cancers as much a possible, others spay later as they think the pup needs more time to develop, maybe have a read of the pros and cons on the internet and see which way you prefer?

In regards to recovery, that also depends. Keyhole is ow available and generally the day after the op with keyhole the pup seems as good as new, whereas with the full op it takes longer because they have stiches and things as well to be careful with. Although the keyhole is more expensive I would definitely say it's worth it. My oldest had the normal op and my youngest has just had the keyhole, there is a massive difference in recovery time! Izzies tummy got swollen because she was too energetic after the normal spay whereas with Poppy it hasn't mattered.

Hope some of that helps a little


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My vet wanted to spay Hattie at just before 6 months as research shows may prevent mammary tumors. When I mentioned this at puppy training you would have thought I had said Hattie had leprosy! Anyway will wait until puppy school finishes then get her spayed. Have bit of problem if she comes into season before end of puppy school will be back classed if I do not get her spayed before end of April she will not be able to go on holiday when I go to Badminton. Hope to get her spayed begining of April fingers crossed.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

This seems to be quite a hot topic - like a previous poster said, some prefer to spay before their first season and some prefer to wait until after. I see that you live in Chicago, so things could be different there from the UK and Canada. I asked my vet (Canada) last time I had Scarlett there, and he recommends doing it when she is about 6 months old and before her first season. I also asked about different types of operations (conventional vs. keyhole) and in my area, the keyhole spay is not yet "approved and available" so to speak so only the conventional spay is available. This might be something you want to look into as well as each country has their own rules and regulations about these types of things.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

First of all that is one cute puppy!!!!

Buddy has just been neutered i was waiting till he was 10 mths but have had him done a little ealier as we want to go away in April and i wanted him to be fully recovered,with girls i would wait till after her first season and if you can afford i would go for keyhole it all sounds so much easier and better for the dog (ive stuggled with Buddy as he needs to wear a cone and only lead walks etc) the recovery from keyhole is so much quicker.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We waited until 3 months after Jessica's first season, 15 months. Keyhole spay.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

The photo of Chloe is gorgeous  We had Beau spayed at just over 6 months which was pre season and what our vet recommended. We had the conventional spay as didn't know about keyhole which if we had known about we would definitely have gone for. We researched pre season and post season before having Beau done and I am still not sure whether we did the right thing but then I don't think you can ever be 100%. Good luck with what you decide


----------

